
LipNet: Sentence-level Lipreading [VIDEO] - emilong
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fa5QGremQf8
======
Torkel
Yet another really impressive deep-learning result. From scanning the paper,
the data-sets seems to be rather limited though (that's why the sentences are
so contrived), so hard to use in real life situations at this stage.

To me this has some very interesting applications: e.g. surveillance cameras
can scan crowds and conversations can be searched using word-queries. Or maybe
people will want to do sentiment analysis of what is said in a store or
restaurant.

